# How do we get our Vizsla to understand the word no?



## Busby88 (Feb 28, 2012)

My V Parker is almost 6 months. She has come a long way with her training, but there are still some areas she needs help on. Now that she is big enough she jumps up on the table while we are preparing our meal or eating. She will also jump up on my dresser to get something she wants. For months now we have been correcting her behavior by saying down and pushing her down but she only jumps back up. She has learned to listen in some areas but when we tell her no she just ignores us or thinks we're playing. I have no idea how to discipline her not to do this. It really is becoming a problem...any ideas?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

7 pennies in a plastic (empty)water bottle. You walk up and give it a good shake right in her ear. She'll put 2 and 2 together soon enough.

Another tip we learned was: "that's enough" in sort of a growling tone got her attention much better than "no".


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Our trainer does have us use the word "No" as a negative marker. One of the ways we teach it is by doing a passive attention exercise (this exercise teaches a whole bunch of things, but part of it is the meaning of the word "No"):


> Passive attention, stage 3: This exercise teaches the dog that he must have your permission to get treats. It also works on what the marker “No” means. Start with no treats. Say "Ready", calmly & quietly. Say it again and again until the dog looks at you. When he looks at you, walk over to the treats ostentatiously and get a handful of them. Sit down with treats in both closed hands. Put hands together in the middle of your legs and let your dog get a good sniff. Spread your hands apart and OPEN YOUR HANDS. Dog will attempt to get treats. In this order, say “No” (calmly) and close your hand. If the dog is really going after your hand, open your hands higher than his jaw level, and/or raise your hand when you close it. It is important to say “No” first, and close your hand second. As soon as the dog moves his head away from your hand, open it again. Repeat as necessary. Once the dog is ignoring your open hand with treats and looks you in the eye, say, “Yes!” and give him a treat. Repeat three times. If the dog is doing well, bring your hands closer to his head when you open them. Then pet dog strongly down the topline while saying "Take a break", give him one good pat, let him see you still have treats, walk ostentatiously over to the counter and put treats away, and walk away from the dog. Ignore him. Repeat the whole thing (from "Ready" to "Take a break") at least 10 times per day. Use "Ready" whenever you want your dog to engage with you and pay attention, and "Take a break" (with the stroke and the pat, very important!) when you are telling him we are no longer engaging. After saying “Take a break”, ignore the dog for a little while, even if he jumps on you. If necessary, leave the room.


Note that "No" in this context is said quietly and calmly and is followed by a negative consequence (removal of treat, removal of attention, etc). It's not yelling and expressing your anger/displeasure.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac is has always reacted bad to being pushed downed when he jumps up. Infact it is his fav game. He jumps you push he jumps. I am guessing that when you say your pup is jumping on the table you mean with front paws. My advice is pinch the skin between her paws and say no or down when she puts them on the counter or table or on you. It works. You don't need to pinch super hard just enought to make her realise she gets a bad feeling when she puts her paws up. You can also try the pennies in a can method and/or compressed air.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I have found the "leave it!" command my most helpful so far.
With treats get him to leave it, then say good boy snap your fingers and let him get the treat.

After they learn this, at least Laszlo, the "leave it" command will work for other things....*(cat, table, socks, food, ARMS!!)*

But each dog is different don't cha' know.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

We use 'off' so Savannah doesn't get confused with 'down' meaning lie down. If she puts her front paws somewhere they are not supposed to be, I flick them with my fingers (like you would to flick a piece of lint or a bug off a shirt sleeve). The flicking stops when she removes her paws. It's more of a nagging concept than the pinching. I never could get the hang of timing the pinch and how hard to pinch. 

If you try flicking, be aware that you are specifically addressing the paws on the table; not forbidding popping up to see what is on the table. As long as her paws don't touch, Savannah is allowed to stand on her hind feet to look.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i just limit where and when the dog is allowed in certain areas.
our bedroom is off limits if i'm not in there.
the spare rooms are closed and so is the bathroom
he isn't in the kitchen unless i let him, the gate keeps him out.
he has our big living room/dining are to roam and hang out with us. he doens't need anything else to be happy but me!!! lol!!!!
really tho if i can keep my eye on him he can't/won't get into trouble on his own. When he wants to play he will wake up go to his carpet and play by himself. Carol said he was the only puppy that was content to amuse himself. very social but has the ability to chill alone. this is good so when we eat he does something else, but within my eyesight. i think it's a bit over the top but i'd rather be over the top GASTAPO now so that when he's big he's under control.
You push, flick, or touch him when you are correcting and Laszlo thinks that 's ruff play time...which it's not so the push doesn't work for him, or the flick........


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe try showing her what you want her to do. I recently posted some training videos that I've found extremely helpful.

Otto is 7 months old, extremely energetic, loves getting right in our face when we eat, or in our plate if he had the chance. It's just my boyfriend and I and due to our conflicting schedules and hectic schedules, we rarely sit down together and eat. :-\ Maybe once or twice a week and usually in the living room. When we do, we have constantly tried to get Otto to sit (which he will and then just STARE at us) or he will get up and repeat.

Well we've been practicing using one of the methods that I learned from the videos - basically it's "promoting calmness." The woman uses clicker training and the idea is to catch your pup in a calm state. In this case, there is no "click" involved because the "click" would signify to your pup that she would be treated and automatically become excited. Instead, when you catch your pup in a calm state, walk up to her, treat her and pet her gently and walk away. 

I've kind of built upon this idea when cooking, preparing Otto's treats, or when we are eating. Tonight it worked perfectly! Otto was exercised today but he is by NO means exhausted. If he were he'd be passed out in his crate or on the sofa. Instead he is more or less just relaxed. When I started cooking dinner he was right by my side (hoping to catch some fallen scraps, he knows his mom is clumsy!) but he was getting in the way. I brought out one of his blankets and had him lay down. Now we have been practicing, so I think he recognizes the situation. Me at the counter, him on the blanket, sooner or later he will get a yummy treat! He laid down, alert and watching me, but did not get up or bounce around or whine, just laid there. Every so often - everytime I finished chopping a veg or cleaning some dishes - I would treat him for staying on the blanket. He even laid there as I prepared the CHICKEN! 

Time to eat - same thing. My bf and I sat at the table, I put the blanket by the table, told him down. Gave him three treats in the course of dinner - he only got up once and that was to readjust! (I gave him one more at the end for being such a good little guy!)

So maybe something along the lines of giving him guidelines to follow and reward him for doing the right thing! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wesm2OpE_2c


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Have to say that I used a small amount of gravel in an aliminum can (like the coins in the plastic botlte only the aliminum I should think makes more noise) shake it at the dog when he jumps up and say No or Off (whatever word you decide to use). Then when he is on the ground priase and give him a treat. I only did this three times and now he never jumps up. This is a really brillant why of getting the dogs attention on you so they listen. Good Luck.


----------

